# EAGLEWINGS IRONCRAFT TURNTABLE...



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

A question for some of you out there? i am interested in purchasing one of there complete 48 inch electric metal turntables and pit, i called dan the owner and was quoted a price of around 2000.00 total with shipping from AZ to NY.that is a lot of $ but i am interested, 
so what i was wondering is, do any of you out there own one of these and what do you think about it in general, and how does it operate over the long run.... basicly what im asking is, is the investment worth it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 
thanks, 
Nick


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, anything from Eaglewings is 1. Quite expensive, 2. Extremely well designed and built.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw it at the convention last week, visiting one of Dan's (Dan Hoag owns EagleWings) "places". It's very sturdy and well made. Personally, I worry about products made of steel or iron outside. Living in the desert, even bare metal lives forever. 

But, all of Dan's stuff is very nicely powdercoated, and everything I have seen and everyone I have talked to is very happy with his products. He is also one heck of a good guy, and would not hesitate doing business with him. I just wish he would offer stuff in stainless steel also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Nick 
I have a 60 inch diamater turn table from dan for my bigboy and cabforward 
I LOVE IT 
Matt


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 05/06/2008 2:51 PM
Nick 
I have a 60 inch diamater turn table from dan for my bigboy and cabforward 
I LOVE IT 
Matt




Matt, 
You have a picture? Engine on and off. 
Toad


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How deep does the pit have to be for a turntable? I realize there will be some variation, based on design, but what would be some maximums and minimums? Any special, deeper, hole in the middle for the motor or automation parts? What depth at the rim, including any support rail?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Welp i just ordered one, along with 6 of his big factory buildings so when i get them i will measure for you. but he's saying at least 6 to 8 week before i receive/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif BUMMER/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gifseems like a nice guy to do busneiss with very freindly and helpful 
Nick....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YA Matt,,lets see a photo of this thing in action...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick from Empire Builder Railroad Designs was selling lots of used stuff at the Big Train show. He had a Eaglewings turntable there that he was just begging for someone to take it. I believe it is 52". I think he still has it. I bought a whole bunch of used Gary Raymond wheels for $1.00 an axle. That is the kind of deals he was making. 
Here is his website. 
http://www.ricktherailroadguy.com/


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Matt, we gotta seel this with and without the Big Boy. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and hehe Nick we wanna see yours too.  

By the way, when you gettin your USA Big Boy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Decided for now not to get the bigboy, i'm going to wait for their ALLEGANY/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif but i did order another hudson yesterday, so i think my steam fleet is complete for a while/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif economy getting tight!!! need to cut back for a while... but the good news is the ground has been cleared at the new house and closing should be soon so ground breaking will be in sept for the layout. and i was lucky in that il be able to span the 15ft wide brook that runs through my yard and take the track to the other side with a 25ft long dual howe truss bridge being built right now cant wait.... 
Nick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick will be waiting to see photos of all this neat stuff, especially the turntable. Later RJD


----------



## GrdnRxR (Jun 14, 2008)

Nick, I sent you a pm with my e mail. I have a turntable of Dan's.. It's VERY nice


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05/06/2008 12:23 PM
I saw it at the convention last week, visiting one of Dan's (Dan Hoag owns EagleWings) "places". It's very sturdy and well made. Personally, I worry about products made of steel or iron outside. Living in the desert, even bare metal lives forever. 
But, all of Dan's stuff is very nicely powdercoated, and everything I have seen and everyone I have talked to is very happy with his products. He is also one heck of a good guy, and would not hesitate doing business with him. I just wish he would offer stuff in stainless steel also. 
Regards, Greg



What exactly are you looking for in Stainless? let me know when you can


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Welp, gota update today from Eaglewings,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifit appears that my 8 factorys have been built and the turntable will be completed next week YA i cant wait they said they will build a pallet and load everything on it and it will be shipped by motor freight across country to NY. I WAS WONDERING WHY it cost 550.00 to ship now i know..DAN sent me 2 weeks ago a gas station and the water tower and some free shirts and a dvd. very nice work so far i cant wait... Dan is a class act.... 
Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would love some stainless bridges, warren truss, plate girder, etc... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I will be venturing into Stainless soon, I have a good contact / dealer who is starving so he is cutting me some great deals on stainless of all types


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I read your bio, did not know you make bridges.... so the contact/dealer will be a supplier of SS stock for your building of bridges? 

I might have a really wild project for you! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/26/2008 7:47 PM
I read your bio, did not know you make bridges.... so the contact/dealer will be a supplier of SS stock for your building of bridges? 
I might have a really wild project for you! 
Regards, Greg 




No Idea is too wild Bring it on amigo LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

ME thinks a helix is in the works????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick.. 
ps bio? were are they?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Click a person's name, you will see the personal information people will share, typically called a bio on a forum, although far from a real biography. 

Nope, helix too tight, ran down the north side of the property, then will double back and run along the side of the house, but will need several lift out and swing up bridges, also want to have track supported on girders, sort of looking like a crane's truss... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/26/2008 7:34 PM
I would love some stainless bridges, warren truss, plate girder, etc... 
Regards, Greg



Greg 
I think metal will hold up well in your area!!!probably outlast the both of us No!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
Nick


----------

